# Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso Cigar Review - very rich flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very full rich body. yet very smooth. toasty and dry with no harshness. a high quality tobacco used in the filler shows in this cigar. got a 5 pa...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso Cigar Review - very rich flavor


----------

